# For the Catholics...



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I found a wonderful iPad app called iPieta. It was either free or $2.99 (I can't remember.) I launched it to day and was blow away by the versatility of the application. The opening photo is a full face of the Blessed Virgin of the Pieta. Very beautiful. Starts with an index of Saints by name and or type, then ooodles of selections under "Intro to devout life"

The tabs on the bottom include: Bible, Calendar, Prayers, Veritas, Search, Bookmarks, Settings. Why we can even set the language to Latin! Or a combination of Latin/English for those of us who remember well our Latin Masses! Very cool!

I have the Magnificat as well as the Liturgy of Hours, but this app is truly amazing. I have spent all of 10 minutes just looking through it and I understanding it also contains oodles of Novenas and devotions. 

So I'm going back to read iPieta - Just wanted to share this find.


----------

